# Rino 130?



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Has anyone herd about the new Rino 130? I bought the 120 last year and love it. I was just wondering how they could improve on it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Robow,

here's a "sneek peek". 

Rino 130 

Looks like it's got seven dedicated NOAA weather stations, 24 megs of memory instead of 8, a barometric pressure sensor, and an electronic compass so you can get a heading when you're standing still. Just a few more bells and whistles for those of us that can't get enough.


----------

